
A Compleat Coffee Cup Redesign: Say Goodbye to the Lid - parth16
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/11/16/a-compleat-coffee-cup-redesign-say-goodbye-to-the-lid/
======
gerggerg
plus no fussing with getting the lid to snap on. a truly cool innovation.

